# South Ga Leases?



## JShane (Dec 26, 2005)

I have a lease in Atkinson Co. that I will be letting go to search for another lease. My question is where and how do the South Ga guys find thelistings for available leases for the 06-07 season? I am not looking to nose in on someone just looking for the proper contact info to jump start my search. Thanks for any help you gentlemen send my way


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Dec 26, 2005)

Good luck man I have been trying desperatly to find a small Sth. Ga lease that me and a few other responsible guys can get into. If you find something let me know.


----------



## Son (Dec 26, 2005)

*So. Ga. leases*

Tough to find, tough to get and hard to hold on to.
Wish you luck..


----------



## Buckshot2001 (Jan 4, 2006)

Where's your lease in Atkinson? and how many acres do you have? I might be interested in what you're lettin go.


----------



## scshep2002 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes sir lets get some info on the lease you are giving up?


----------



## Phat Mitch (Jan 5, 2006)

yup


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think if you contact Michael Lee, he'll put something on his website about you're looking for one.  Good Luck! What county are looking for it in?


----------



## Son (Jan 22, 2006)

*South Ga leases?*

After watching this forum for a couple years I've noticed many hunters are constantly jumping from lease to lease in their effort to find  a property where they can be successful. Just a little food for thought there! A lease can be what you make it. For example, if you have 1500+/- acres with a super club manager who plants, looks after everything, everybody, and guards the place to assure no poaching is going on. One that is easy to get along with, offers assistance as to good stand placement etc. You get my drift. That one person can't possibly do all the work to improve hunting possibilites, guarantee you a trophy, or make you an expert hunter. So many hunters are quick to say, "shucks I stayed there two years and it got no better", but what did they do to make it better. Paying dues isn't the only path to good deer hunting. But take a club that shares the work load of installing gates, club signs, food plots, trimming and clearing roads, and everything else needed to build a super deer hunting property, then you got something. Camping, pouring out corn, riding all over the place etc. doesn't do much towards game management. In fact it can make a good property seem void of deer numbers as the animals retreat to areas where you can't go, or next door for somebody else to hunt. Dues/fees can be the avenue to pick and shoot deer harvesting, but it'll be more than you'll pay for a lease shared by a group of people. In fact you'll be paying for the host to do all the work, trophy fees, limited harvest etc..
A good deer hunter doesn't have to see deer everytime out. Lower deer numbers can mean larger bucks, bigger racks and healthy deer. Biggest obstacle a lease club member can have when hunting is, being crowded by other club members. I've been deer hunting for 55 years and have had to outwit more hunters than deer. Especially on public management areas.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks, Son! That's something for everyone to consider!


----------



## horsecreek (Jan 23, 2006)

I will be posting some lease and land for sale in telfair county tommorow. I left all the info at the house. sorry....
good land too.   1 on ocmulgee river is like 1500 acre and other is 3k an acre...
all I remember right now.


----------



## Son (Jan 26, 2006)

*South Ga leases*

Another note:
A "pin your hunting location" lease map has been used by our club since the early 70's. Great idea for safetys sake and also intended to keep members from intruding on others. As good a feature as it can be, it can also be a negative tool. Some hunters use the map to pinpoint whoever they think can lead them to good hunting. Reminds me of fishing on Lake Seminole. Find a fish bed and folks will take you over. Same kind of folks join hunt clubs. With over 36 years in and managing hunt club leases I've probably seen all kinds of hunters, including beginners to the most experienced. Nobody's born a super deer hunter, it's a skill learned either by hard knocks or by learning from others. Like I told my kids when they were growing up. "Don't forget, I've been where you are, so you can't fool me". Inexperienced deer hunters should take the same advice and listen to those with proven experience. So when I see inexperience in the deer camp, I can relate because I've been there. All experienced deer hunters have been there. Inexperienced deer hunters think like this, (Who kills the most and best deer in this camp? Where do they hunt the most? If they tell me a good spot are they just trying to keep me out of their way? Wonder if all the deer are on the lease next to us? Does the club manager keep the good spots for his buddies? Why don't I see as many deer as he does? Let me see if I can find his stands. I gotta scout for a new spot or find somebodys stand. ) Bet that sounds familiar to everybody, novice on up. Just imagine how the club harvest would improve if all members respected where others were hunting. If they would get familiar with the property before the season and refrain from walking all around others stands and blinds. Just imagine how more normal deer movement would be and how it would improve the quality of the hunt for everybody. OK, I'll hush for now, but some folks need read and heed if they want to be deer hunters.


----------

